#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > General Knowledge Resources & Related Discussions >  >  Major Airlines in India

## Manoj

Major Airlines in India

There has been a revolution in air travel in India in the last decade. Ever since the government launched its open sky policy and allowed private players to enter the arena there has been a sea change in the airline industry in India. Air travel has become cheaper and more affordable and the number of people traveling by air has gone up drastically. Consequently, Indian Airports too have changed for the better. Airports in India have become more swanky and passenger friendly. Here is some useful information on airlines and airports in India. 
*
*  Domestic Airlines*
**Air Deccan**Air India**Air Sahara**GoAir Airlines**Indian Airlines**IndiGo Airline**Jagson Airline**Jet Airways**Kingfisher Airline**Paramount Airways**SpiceJet Airlines




International Airlines:

Aeroflot AirlineAir AstanaAir CanadaAir FranceAir MauritiusAlitaliaAriana Afghan AirlineAsiana AirlinesAustrian AirlinesBellview AirlinesBiman Bangladesh AirlinesBritish AirwaysCathay Pacific AirwaysChina AirlinesChina Eastern AirlinesDelta AirlinesDruk Air
Egypt AirEl Al AirlineEmirates AirlineEthiopian AirlinesEtihad AirwaysGulf AirIran AirJapan Airline (JAL)Kenya AirwaysKLMKorean AirKuwait AirwaysLufthansaMahan AirMalaysia AirlinesNorthwest AirlinesOman AirPakistan Airlines
Qantas AirwaysQatar AirwaysRoyal Jordanian AirlineRoyal Nepal AirlinesSaudi Arabian AirlineSingapore AirlinesSouth African AirwaysSriLankan AirlinesSwiss InternationalAirlinesSyrian Arab AirlinesThai Airways InternationalTurkish AirlinesUzbekistan AirwaysVirgin Atlantic Airways



*








  Similar Threads: Major Industries in India and its Centres Major Projects in India...for Mechanical Engineering Students. The Java Engineering Project for airlines

----------


## crazybishnoi29

Air India- Air india express + Air india cargo  :):

----------


## Niamh Allan

Well, out of these airlines, which one do you think is the most affordable in terms of both money and comfort? I am asking this for both domestic and international travel.

----------

